# hello from Duncanville



## jvarnell (Aug 11, 2012)

hello everyone i am a EA at John C Pelt 1321.  I am 53.   (kind of old to start)

John


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy the experience. It's a life long one.


----------



## robert leachman (Aug 11, 2012)

Never too old


----------



## polmjonz (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome and as said above never too old.  Enjoy your travels.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome, never too late!  Congratulations and may your Travels lead you to light!


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. I agree, you're never too old. Best of luck in your travels.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome, Brother.     There is plenty to read and learn on our Forum.  I think you will love it here.       

Bro Vincent C. Jones, Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 17, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## kid3265 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Larry smith*

Lodge #214 AF&AM  ms


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome, Brother.   You will enjoy the Forum and Fellowship.  I consider this a Virtual Lodge, because Good Men come here to seek light, fellowship, and meet good Brothers from all corners.      

Bro Jones


----------



## Phre-massen.nash (Sep 12, 2012)

Greetings,

Congrats, and like my brothers said it is never too late, and you are never too old.  Regardless to what the age of a man, you are not in dotage, until you feel you in dotage.  If you are able to do degree work and you are 85 years old, then so be it.  There is a point in a man's life when he need to be brought to li/G\t and that time is now for you.  Best of wishes in your travels. . .


----------



## JTM (Sep 16, 2012)

never too old?  as a young man I've learned a lot from the more learned men that have joined the fraternity.  welcome to the boards!


----------

